# Ebay applewood



## natdiamond (May 29, 2008)

I live in the North Georgia/Chattanooga area. I'm finding it hard to find applewood or cherry chunks to smoke with. I found a supplier on Ebay that will ship 10 lbs green or dried for 6.99 + 9.99 shipping. Just wanted to know if you guys thought it was a good deal or not. Perhaps you may know where to get some?


----------



## travcoman45 (May 30, 2008)

Ouch, that is alot ta pay fer shippin, check round yer super stores, like a walmart or similar in your area. Look in some of the big lumber or do it yourself stores. Check in there grillin section. Otherwise look in the phone book under grilling supplies. Gotta be somebody in yer area sellin the stuff by the bag.

On Edit, I looked there are 9 Home depots within 50 miles of Chattanooga, they should have wood chips in the grillin section, buy know cause they may not have em come winter.  Good luck.


----------



## natdiamond (Jun 10, 2008)

The problem with allof the local stores is that they only have mesquite or hickory! I'm looking for apple, cherry, pecan, etc.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2008)

I found apple, cherry, and maple at Gander Mountain if you have one close


----------



## racemonkey (Jun 10, 2008)

I pretty much only use cherry wood lumber but would like to get into the fruit woods. 

Call your local cabinet, millwork, door making, and woodworking shops. One batch of scrap cherry will keep you for a long time. They will have a ton of oak and maple as well. At one time I had half a one car garage full of cherry, oak, maple, hickory 3/4 cutoffs. Yeah I over obsessed and eventually dumped it all except the cherry. You can also hit the dumpsters like I did as well but do it after they close for the day as they are afraid of liability usually.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 10, 2008)

ahhhh.........i thought cherries WAS a fruit?


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 10, 2008)

You might also try using wood pellets.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

i'm running into the same problem as well. it's either hickory or mesquite. don't get me wrong, i love hickory but want to try out some apple. i never thought to check gander mountain. thanks for the tip piney. looks like i'll be making a trip there tomorrow.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2008)

Don't tell yout wife I told you about it I don't want her mad at me for all the other stuff your gonna see and have to have while your there


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

haha, she's already "banned" me from going there alone. i went there by myself to go shoot my bow and came back with two bags of stuff i just had to have! so now she goes w/ me whenever i go so i don't put us in debt, lol.


----------



## 1894 (Jun 10, 2008)

I've put a self imposed ban on bass pro and gander mtn for me , wayyyy toooo much temptation and sooo many great departments 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I could wreck our budget for several years in just a couple of hours at a place like those , and if cabellas has a store near me , I don't even want to hear about it


----------



## davenh (Jun 10, 2008)

There are some ebay dealers that will sell 50lbs of seasoned cherry or apple for $50 shipped. $1 a pound not bad if you just gotta have it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 10, 2008)

Ace Hardware.


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 10, 2008)

ace hardware sells different types of wood ....did not know this?


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jun 10, 2008)

i've got an ace down the road too. i'll have to check them out as well.


----------



## racemonkey (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry, my exclusion of the word more had you all confused.


----------



## walking dude (Jun 12, 2008)

i feel your pain........BIG time


----------

